# Take ONE 4



## Hon3Y (19. Mai 2006)

hab seid neuestem Take One 4   aber kaum Ahnung davon... find das Programm voll cool, aber komm nicht wirklich damit klar.. kann nur die einfachsten Sachen   hab hier irgendwie keine Tutorials zu Take One gefunden... fänds coll wenn mir jemand helfen oder nen Link für Tutorials zu dem Programm geben könnte



THX Hon3Y


----------

